# Evolutionsumfrage



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Ich starte hiermit eine Umfrage, über die Evolution der Nachtelfen.
Ich bitte alle Trolle und Nachtelfen ehrlich zu sein, und wenn es geht sinn machende Beiträge zu ihrer Antwort zu schreiben!
Danke schön.


----------



## Bodog (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

Nein, ist unmöglich.
Haben ja ne ganz andere Geschichte.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## dejaspeed (2. April 2009)

Noch vor den ansiedeln am Brunnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smooke87 (2. April 2009)

versteh ich net.. ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hankbank (2. April 2009)

lol wie kommt ihr auf so was ^^ naja definitiv nicht.


----------



## Melih (2. April 2009)

Ja, da die Nachtelfen eigendlich nur Trolle sind, die sich beim Brunnen der ewigkeit niedergelassen haben.



ps: Trolle waren die ersten Humonoiden auf Azeroth


----------



## Wowler12345 (2. April 2009)

Hi Buffies,


Die können ja gar nicht voneinander abstammen , weil 1. das Aussehen ist volkkommen anders und 2. Sie haben eine vollkommen andere Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ja, da die Nachtelfen eigendlich nur Trolle sind, die sich beim Brunnen der ewigkeit niedergelassen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Trolle waren die ersten Humonoiden auf Azeroth



Ich gebe dem User mit der komischen Signatur recht (xD)
Zurück zum Thema...
Wie bereits gesagt, wäre diese Version der Nachtelfen plausibel, schließlich steht niergends wie die Nachtelfen zu stande gekommen sind, die Trolle sind auf jedenfalls mit dem Einfluss des Brunnens auf die Welt gekommen, und waren MIT DEN TAUREN die ersten Humanoide Azeroths 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi Buffies,
> 
> 
> Die können ja gar nicht voneinander abstammen , weil 1. das Aussehen ist volkkommen anders und 2. Sie haben eine vollkommen andere Geschichte.
> ...


Es ist aber so ein Stamm der Trolle siedelte sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit an.
Durch dessen Einfluss veränderten sie sich nach und nach und wurden immer mehr zu Elfen/Nachtelfen.


----------



## Prättcha (2. April 2009)

Ich denke eher nicht, da die Nachtelfen das erste humanoide Volk auf Azeroth waren.
In dem WoW-Geschichtsbuch auf www.wow-europe.com steht das auch so und ich glaube
nicht, dass das besagte nachtaktive Volk nur Trolle waren, die sich durch die Magie des Brunnens
veränderten

mfG


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. April 2009)

@Wowler12345 
das aussehen hat nix damit zutun z.b. sind echsen ja auch nicht die nachfahren der dinosaurier sondern soweit ich weiß haben vögel die größten gen-technischen übereinstimmungen/ähnlichkeiten


----------



## Melih (2. April 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> 1. das Aussehen ist volkkommen anders



Nicht wirklich, das einzige unterschied sind die hauer, Haltung, Füße und Hautfarbe, auserdem sieht man das sie die selben Ohren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: Die meisten Nachtelfen-spieler verneinen und verleugnen hier, weil sie es nicht einfach nicht glauben können, das die "Edlen" (realativ) Nachtelfen, von denn Blutrünstigen Trollen abstammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. April 2009)

Ich sag jein weil soweit ich weiß am anfang waren sie ja beim brunnen zusammen und haben sich dan abgespalten je nach situation sind die dagebliebenen die nachtelfen geworden und die die sich außen herum angesiedelt haben waren die trolle .......

Trolle sind auch meiner meinung die leiwandsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (2. April 2009)

Entweder stammen beide Rassen von ein und dem selben Vorfahren ab und haben sich aufgrund geographischer Isolation in 2 Arten aufgespalten, wodurch sie auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Lebensweisen sich anders an ihre Umgebungen Anpassen mussten (man betrachte die aus meiner Sicht unsinnigen Hauer) wobei sich die langen Ohren als sehr nützlich erwiesen haben und fortbestanden blieben. Dies beruht auf verschiedensten Selektionsfaktoren.

Oder Trolle haben sich entwickelt, weil eine Nachtelfe gemeint hat, sie müsse mit einem Eber v***ln, um auch einmal eine unsinnige und unklugscheisserische Antwort zu posten^^


edit: ob das jetz Sinn macht liegt im ermessen des TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saphuron (2. April 2009)

defenitiv ja , wie würdet ihr euch sonst erklären woher die rasse stammt. zu jeder rasse gibt es ne erklärung. aber zu den elfen nicht.

kurze story.

im osten von kalimdor tauchten damals die ersten humanoide auf. diese waren die Trolle und führten ihre kultur weiter. sie gründeten 2 große und eine kleine nation.

im süden die Nation Gurubashi im norden zulAman und ganz im norden zuldrak.

ein kleiner stam expandierte dann in die mitte von kalimdor wo sie auf den brunnen der ewigkeit trafenm. dieser verstrahlte die trolle sozusagen und es entstanden die nachtelfen ^^.


P.S. die ersten Intelligenten Wesen auf azeroth die nicht böse waren waren die Drachen ^.^


----------



## Mofeist (2. April 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Ich denke eher nicht, da die Nachtelfen das erste humanoide Volk auf Azeroth waren.
> In dem WoW-Geschichtsbuch auf www.wow-europe.com steht das auch so und ich glaube
> nicht, dass das besagte nachtaktive Volk nur Trolle waren, die sich durch die Magie des Brunnens
> veränderten
> ...



genau so steht es oben ja auch?


----------



## saibot1207 (2. April 2009)

*blutsabber-schrei-gröööööl-stapf*  troll


----------



## Seryma (2. April 2009)

Sehen sie sich auch nur ein wenig ähnlich? NEIN!

Schonmal Warcraft III gespielt? Wenn nicht, is mir klar das du keine Ahnung hast...


----------



## Anburak-G (2. April 2009)

Mir als unentschlossener Ex-Main-war-Troll-Hunter, fehlen Auswahlmöglichkeiten wie:

Keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sehen sie sich auch nur ein wenig ähnlich? NEIN!
> 
> Schonmal Warcraft III gespielt? Wenn nicht, is mir klar das du keine Ahnung hast...




hat ja nichts mit ähnlichkeit zu tun ? 

vergleiche mensch und affe sehen sich auch nicht sonderlich gleich trozdem verwandt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuerst denken dan schreiben bitte (spass) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (2. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sehen sie sich auch nur ein wenig ähnlich? NEIN!
> 
> Schonmal Warcraft III gespielt? Wenn nicht, is mir klar das du keine Ahnung hast...




Ein huhn sieht auch nicht aus wie ein T-rex odr

Sie leben an verschidenen orten was auch heisst sie passen sich ihrer umgebung an Darwin ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (2. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sehen sie sich auch nur ein wenig ähnlich? NEIN!
> 
> Schonmal Warcraft III gespielt? Wenn nicht, is mir klar das du keine Ahnung hast...




Guck dir mal die Ohren und die Hautfarbe an, wer da keine Ähnlichkeit sieht..... Die Frage is hierbei nur ob diese phänotypischen Merkmale auf eine Artenverwandtschaft hinweisen oder sie sich nur gleich entwickelt haben.


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sehen sie sich auch nur ein wenig ähnlich? NEIN!
> 
> Schonmal Warcraft III gespielt? Wenn nicht, is mir klar das du keine Ahnung hast...


Es ist egal ob sie gleich aussehen.Die Trolle am Brunnen haben sich ihrer Umgebung angepasst und veränderten sich.
Die restlichen Trolle passten sich auch ihrer Umgebung an und sind heute so wie sie heute sind.
Außerdem die Ohren sind immer noch die gleichen.
Also nochmal für dich:
Denken--->Schreiben--->Posten


----------



## Night falls (2. April 2009)

> Die können ja gar nicht voneinander abstammen , weil 1. das Aussehen ist volkkommen anders und 2. Sie haben eine vollkommen andere Geschichte. victory.gif



Du verweigerst dich auch der Evolutionstheorie im Allgemeinen, oder?

@Topic: Jo, det stimmt.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sehen sie sich auch nur ein wenig ähnlich? NEIN!
> 
> Schonmal Warcraft III gespielt? Wenn nicht, is mir klar das du keine Ahnung hast...



Du brauchst mich nicht anzupflaumen, nur weil ich noch nie Warcraft 3 gespielt habe.
Anscheinend haste selber keine Ahnung, sonst haettest ne bessere Antwort gepostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. April 2009)

allein die vorstellung ist absurt

aber nix is unmöglich sagt man ja so schön


----------



## Saberclaw (2. April 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> hat ja nichts mit ähnlichkeit zu tun ?
> 
> vergleiche mensch und affe sehen sich auch nicht sonderlich gleich trozdem verwandt
> 
> ...




gleiches gilt für dich, Affe und Mensch haben äußerlich verdammt viel gemein: fünffingrige Hände zum Greifen, Körper und Knochenbau etc...


----------



## Zanny (2. April 2009)

Nachtelfenmänner stammen von Trollfrauen ab, soviel ist sicher


----------



## Nexilein (2. April 2009)

Möglich ist das sicherlich; siehe Morlocks & Eloi  

wobei die Trolle definitv die Rolle der Eloi übernehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saphuron (2. April 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Nachtelfenmänner stammen von Trollfrauen ab, soviel ist sicher



wiso?


----------



## Night falls (2. April 2009)

> gleiches gilt für dich, Affe und Mensch haben äußerlich verdammt viel gemein: fünffingrige Hände zum Greifen, Körper und Knochenbau etc...



Trolle sind humanoide mit spitzen Ohren, Elfen sind auch humanoide mit spitzen Ohren. Sie gehen sogar beide aufrecht! Damit haben sie sogar im Grunde genommen schon mehr gemeinsam als Affen und Menschen...


----------



## Phobius (2. April 2009)

Und was ist für die eher unentschlossenen bzw die. welche nicht definitiv ja oder nein sagen wollen? Also so Leute wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglich ist es ja. Ich bin mir aber ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht sicher ob das ein Troll-Stamm war, welcher sich bei dem Brunnen niederließ (und dabei hab ich erst gestern diese geniale Zusammenfasung hier im Forum gelesen ^^). Und nein, euch glaub ich das nicht, NIEMALS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ganze würde das Aussehen der Elfen, ins besonders das der Nachtelfen erklären (Blutelfen sehen irgendwie menschlicher aus).


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

geht doch gar ned.


trolle sind um einiges weiter entwickelt.
also n11-> trolle und ned umgekehrt


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Und was ist für die eher unentschlossenen bzw die. welche nicht definitiv ja oder nein sagen wollen? Also so Leute wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat einen guten Grund weshalb ich das nicht eingefügt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich haette gerne klare Antworten, nachher sind 60% für "keine ahnung" 20% für nein und 10% für ja, so wäre die Umfrage wieder total sinnlos gewesen.
Ich geb dir ein tip: Forsche ein bisschen, und wenn du immernoch nichts gefunden hast, geh selber mal die Faktoren durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> hat ja nichts mit ähnlichkeit zu tun ?
> 
> vergleiche mensch und affe sehen sich auch nicht sonderlich gleich trozdem verwandt
> 
> ...




Sry, komme gerade von der Arbeit (etwas kaputt) ...
Doch bei diesem Beitrag fiel mir spontan nur ein:

Meine Verwandtschaft besteht bestimmt nicht aus Affen.^^
....

bt
Trolle und Elfen haben nunmal sehr viel gemeinsam.
Wer das nicht sieht - der ist einfach nur blind.

Ansonsten ist hier der Beweis für die indirekte Abstammung der Nachtelfen von den Trollen.

-> *World of Warcraft - Evolution*


greetz


----------



## Maghar (2. April 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Nachtelfenmänner stammen von Trollfrauen ab, soviel ist sicher



und wie kommst du jetzt darauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaube ja 
1. trolle und tauren waren erste humanoide rassen
2. die geschichten erzählen davon dass sich eine humanoide rasse am brunnen niederliess  sie sagen nich welche es war

andersrum völliger quark...
immerhin stehen zwischen trollen und nachtelfen noch die hochelfen die irwo da noch reinmüssen... blutelfen und nachtelfen stammen schliesslich von denen ab 

aber wenn man sagt dass die hochelfen mit den trollen verwandt sind sag ich nichts gegen   aber zeigt mir ma ingame einen hochelfen abgesehen von der einen schnalle im allyposten in terokkar


----------



## Saberclaw (2. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Trolle sind humanoide mit spitzen Ohren, Elfen sind auch humanoide mit spitzen Ohren. Sie gehen sogar beide aufrecht! Damit haben sie sogar im Grunde genommen schon mehr gemeinsam als Affen und Menschen...



Yeah ein Merkmal mehr woohooo!

Dann nimm noch Stoffwechsel und den ganzen anderen Kram dazu (was ich mich "etc." meinte für die nicht-fertig-Leser).

Du wirst bei Trollen und Baumlutschern genauso viele Gemeinsamkeiten finden, wie bei Mensch und Affe...

Dazu kommt noch, dass es sich bei Trollen und Nachtelfen um Pixel handelt, wodurch sie streng genommen ein und das selbe sind und sie sich nur durch Farbpigmente unterscheiden.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Da liegst du ein bisschen falsch, was das mit den Hochelfen betrifft ^^
Meine Version:

Trolle die sich am brunnen niedergelassen haben >> Nachtelfen (entdeckten den Brunnen, ein teil löste sich von den Nachtelfen ab um den Brunnen zu erforschen) >> Hochelfen (Durch die Arbeit am Brunnen veränderte sich ihr Aussehen, ein weiterer Grund, dass sich die niedergelsaaenen Trolle zu Nachtelfen verwandelten ^^) >> Blutelfen, für deren Geschichte bin ich aber etwas zu faul, sorry xD


----------



## Muahdib (2. April 2009)

Hm wie wäre es damit ?

http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2009)

Grundfrage ist eigentlich Trolle -> Elfen (allgemein) ...

Habe gerade noch woanders Folgendes gefunden:



> Sind Gnolle eigentlich ne Mischung aus Gnomen und Trollen?
> also Gnoll





> Nix Mischform, das sind Gnome ohne Make Up.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> gleiches gilt für dich, Affe und Mensch haben äußerlich verdammt viel gemein: fünffingrige Hände zum Greifen, Körper und Knochenbau etc...




haha eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jez verstehst du auf was ich hinaus wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trolle nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gugg mal ihre ohren an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihre Größe ..alles palleti nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantheron (2. April 2009)

tja als hordler muss ich diesmal jedoch den allis rechtgeben...

nicht nur in wc3 sondern in den büchern zu wow wird genau beschrieben, dass die langohren definitiv nicht von den hauerträgern abstammen bestes beispiel sind allein schon die hüter des hains, welche zentauren sehr ähnlich sind und die urprungsform darstellen ausserdem könnt ihr euch auch noch auf wow-europe etwas unter völker durchlesen, wo auhc geschrieben ist das die nachtelfen als ältestes volk gelten also sorry meine hordler-kumpels aber diesmal haben die allies die evolution gewonnen---> wir haben dafür aber mehr skill   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saphuron (2. April 2009)

man bedenke das die Hochelfen beim Brunnen der Ewigkeit gelebt haben. die Nachtelfen haben sich im wald zurück gezogen genau wie die trolle und haben sich deshalb nicht weiter entwickelt. die  Hochelfen waren weiterhin der Strahlung des Brunnen der Ewigkeit ausgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wiederleg mal meine Theorie^^


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Hm wie wäre es damit ?
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg



Erstaunlich, dann waren also die Zandalar Trolle die ersten Trolle auf Azeroth... Unglaublich, vielen danke für den link!!

off Topic: Gibt es nicht irgendwo ne Insel, die etwas mit Zandalar zutun hat???


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. April 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Hm wie wäre es damit ?
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg




yeah baby genau so ist es hab so ein bild lange gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke dir 

jezt heulen alle nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (2. April 2009)

> Yeah ein Merkmal mehr woohooo!
> 
> Dann nimm noch Stoffwechsel und den ganzen anderen Kram dazu (was ich mich "etc." meinte für die nicht-fertig-Leser).
> 
> ...



Und wenn ich in deinem etc. genausoviel Übereinstimmung finde habe ich immernoch ein Merkmal mehr. ALSO HAB ICH GEWONNEN!!1


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dann waren also die Zandalar Trolle die ersten Trolle auf Azeroth... Unglaublich, vielen danke für den link!!
> 
> off Topic: Gibt es nicht irgendwo ne Insel, die etwas mit Zandalar zutun hat???




ich glaube ...ja name vergessen ist glaube ich die wo die murlocs senjin getötet habe oder verwechsle ich da etwas ....


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Pantheron schrieb:


> tja als hordler muss ich diesmal jedoch den allis rechtgeben...
> 
> nicht nur in wc3 sondern in den büchern zu wow wird genau beschrieben, dass die langohren definitiv nicht von den hauerträgern abstammen bestes beispiel sind allein schon die hüter des hains, welche zentauren sehr ähnlich sind und die urprungsform darstellen ausserdem könnt ihr euch auch noch auf wow-europe etwas unter völker durchlesen, wo auhc geschrieben ist das die nachtelfen als ältestes volk gelten also sorry meine hordler-kumpels aber diesmal haben die allies die evolution gewonnen---> wir haben dafür aber mehr skill
> 
> ...


Hüter des Hains sind doch gar keine Nachtelfen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Saberclaw (2. April 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Hm wie wäre es damit ?
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg




wunderbar, damit hätten wirs^^

/vote for close


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> wunderbar, damit hätten wirs^^
> 
> /vote for close


Falsch.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Entschuldigt, nochmal off topic, wobei es auch ein bisschen die trolle betrifft...
Nehmen wir mal an der Smaragdgrüne Traum existiert noch.
Dann sollten alle Trollstämme von wowwiki.com noch existiert haben.
Außer eben als es mit den Nachtelfen angefangen hat.
Dieses Bild hat wirklich ein sehr schönen Einblick in die Evolution gegeben. Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Súrenhohn (2. April 2009)

Selbst der Stammbaum ist doch rein spekulativ, wie auch daneben steht. Leider ist auch im WoW Buch nichts über die Evolution beschrieben. Ebenfalls in Warcraft 3 wird darüber kein Wort verloren, aber aufgrund der Tatsache das die Trolle die Elfen angreifen da diese ihr Lebensreich eingenommen habe gehe ich nicht davon aus das diese Rassen voneinander abstammen!


----------



## Mozee (2. April 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Hm wie wäre es damit ?
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg



Ich wollte dieses bild eig grad Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer zu langsam ist wird halt bestraft^^


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Súrenhohn schrieb:


> Selbst der Stammbaum ist doch rein spekulativ, wie auch daneben steht. Leider ist auch im WoW Buch nichts über die Evolution beschrieben. Ebenfalls in Warcraft 3 wird darüber kein Wort verloren, aber aufgrund der Tatsache das die Trolle die Elfen angreifen da diese ihr Lebensreich eingenommen habe gehe ich nicht davon aus das diese Rassen voneinander abstammen!


Trolle bekriegen sich untereinander auch.Orcs machen genau das gleiche.
Genau Zwerge wären da auch noch und nicht zu vergessen die Menschen, wie auch die Eredar und die Untoten.


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2009)

Der Trollstammbaum ist von Wowlern gemacht und es gibt keine Hintergründe/Beweise, daß es so korrekt ist.
Die Seite, der dieser Stammbaum entspringt, ist allerdings sehr nett gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> *Forscherliga*

Von offizieller Seite gibt es es jedenfalls nur die naheliegende Vermutung, daß die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen.
Jedoch gibt es nirgends Infos/Beweise dafür.

-> *Offizielle Theorie zu dem Nachtelf (Kaldorei)*


greetz


----------



## Sears (2. April 2009)

In tanaris im gasthaus gibt es ein Buch mit dem titel "Die Zwillingsimperien" Auf der letzten seite steht:"Dort entdecken diese tapferen Pioniere den kosmischen Brunnen der ewigkeit, der sie in wesen mit ungeheurer Macht verwandelte. Einige Legenden deuten an, dass diese abenteuerlustigen *Trolle* die ersten Nachtelfen gewesen sein Könnten. Doch wurde dafür nei ein beweis gefunden."

Edit: Außerden seht euch doch mal die Ohren von beiden Rassen das zerschlägt doch alle Zweifel xD


----------



## Schlamm (2. April 2009)

Evolution ist ja immer permanent da, und das diese ohne Einflüsse an den Nachtelfen vorbei geht, während sich die anderen Völker mehr oder weniger stark verändert haben, glaube ich nicht. Vorallem da sie so ein komplexes Völkchen sind. 

Das mit den Trollen ist doch möglich...


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

_Das_ könnte eventuell auch interessant sein.
Dort steht das Kapitol der Zandalar Trolle sei in der mitte der Großten See.
Und was war vor über 10.000 Jahren dort? Genau! Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit.
Meine Vermutung, dass Nachtelfen von Trolle abstammen steigt immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wurden die Ice Trolle, Forst Trolle und Jungle Troll Stämme eigentlich vor oder nach der Zerstörung des Brunnens ins Leben gerufen??


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> _Das_ könnte eventuell auch interessant sein.
> Dort steht das Kapitol der Zandalar Trolle sei in der mitte der Großten See.
> Und was war vor über 10.000 Jahren dort? Genau! Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit.
> Meine Vermutung, dass Nachtelfen von Trolle abstammen steigt immer mehr
> ...


Müssten eigentlich schon vor der Zerstörung da gewesen sein, da die 3 Imperien auch sehr alt sind.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Müssten eigentlich schon vor der Zerstörung da gewesen sein, da die 3 Imperien auch sehr alt sind.



Wundert mich nur ein bisschen, da die Ice Trolle wie der Name schon sagt in kalten Gegenden leben, aber im Emerald Dream behauptet man ja, alles wäre so grün und so xD


----------



## rocktboyy (2. April 2009)

Nein, weil eine Aktrative wohlgeformte Nachtelfe nicht von einen Blauen Ding mit hörnen abstammen kann ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. April 2009)

was für ne frage *vor lachen auf boden wälz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. April 2009)

Für so was macht man doch keine Umfrage...


----------



## Keksemacher (2. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Wundert mich nur ein bisschen, da die Ice Trolle wie der Name schon sagt in kalten Gegenden leben, aber im Emerald Dream behauptet man ja, alles wäre so grün und so xD


Naja der Norden Kalimdors(heutiges Nordend) war bestimmt früher auch schon eisig kalt.


----------



## Marius K (2. April 2009)

hat vllt. jetzt nichts damit zutun aber was sind denn diese komischen trolle für welche die auf 4 beinen laufen?z.b. Trollgrind?


----------



## J3st3r (2. April 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> hat vllt. jetzt nichts damit zutun aber was sind denn diese komischen trolle für welche die auf 4 beinen laufen?z.b. Trollgrind?



das sind von der geißel verdorbene trolle


----------



## Marius K (2. April 2009)

nein eben nicht die gibt es auch in zul drak bei ganz normalen trollen


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (2. April 2009)

wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie komsmt darauf die nachtelfen stammen vno den blutelfen ab und die stammen von den hochelfen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^man man müsstes du eigentlich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> -> *World of Warcraft - Evolution*


Geiles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Orcs sind nunmal Alines ^^
(mir is klar das der Videomacher das net ernst gemeint hatt) 

Naja, Trolle Waren die Vorfahren der Nachtelfen!

Wiso, wurde schon oft genug gepostet!

PS: Wasn mitt den Irdenen? Wurden die net zeitgleich mitt den Drachen erschaffen?
(Jo, zu zwergen wurden sie ja auch erst durch den "Fluch des Fleisches")


http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg

Der Post, ist um einiges sinniger ^^


----------



## Enipeus (2. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich starte hiermit eine Umfrage, über die Evolution der Nachtelfen.
> Ich bitte alle Trolle und Nachtelfen ehrlich zu sein, und wenn es geht sinn machende Beiträge zu ihrer Antwort zu schreiben!
> Danke schön.



Ich spiele selbst Troll und das ist das schlimmste was ich je gehört habe. Trolle sind einzigartig und wer kommt auf die Idee sie mit hässlichen Nachtelfen zu vergleichen? Trolle rocken, Mann! Nachtelfen definitiv nicht !

Also lautet meine Antwort: NEIN!


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

Enipeus schrieb:


> Also lautet meine Antwort: NEIN!


die 4 seiten gelesen?

-> 
http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

Ja natürlich so wie der Mensch mal ein Urzeittierchen war.Ganz normale evolution.

Naga sind auch Nachtelfen!


----------



## Brubanani (2. April 2009)

Wie kommt man nur auf so einen scheiss und bekommt dafür dann auch noch soviele votes ^^

Ist ne ganz andere Geschichte außerdem seh ich da keine Ähnlichkeit vllt wenn mein DUDU in

 Bärengestallt einen Euter bekommen würde wäre ich vllt. ein Nachfahre der Tauren xD


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. April 2009)

haste auch noch nen tauren abstammungsbaum?


----------



## Serenas (2. April 2009)

Ich halte eine Abstammung für sehr wahrscheinlich, nicht nur das der Brunnen eine unglaubliche Macht hatte sondern auch
die Tatsache das Trolle einen starken Stoffwechsel sowie die Fähigkeit besitzen ganze Körperglieder nachwachsen zu lassen
unterstützt die These das Trolle für Veränderungen anfällig sind. Dafür sprechen z.B. die durch Magie experimentiel mutierten Kriegertrolle.

Wobei es auch vorstellbar ist das die Titanen ihre Hände im Spiel hatten.

Gruß Sere

P.S. @Valnir Aesling, Eldar sind die Besten. 
Nur eine untergegangene und wiederaufgestandene Rasse kann sich die Vorherrschaft über das Weltall erkämpfen.


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

*Mit der Zeit lockten die merkwürdigen Energien einen primitiven Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider an, die an den ruhigen Ufern des Sees ihre einfachen Hütten errichteten. Im Laufe der Zeitalter beeinflusste die kosmische Macht des Brunnens den Stamm, machte seine Angehörigen stark, weise und unsterblich. Ihre Haut nahm verschiedene Violetttöne an, und ihr Körperbau wurde größer. Der Stamm gab sich den Namen Kaldorei, was in ihrer Sprache "Kinder der Sterne" bedeutete.*
Q: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/508.xml

Mir is gerade die Erleuchtung gekommen!

Die hier beschriebene Kreatur klingt viel mehr nach einem --Murloc--

Und es kann doch genauso gut sein das sich die Murlocs zu trollen entwickelten, davon die "Zandalar" abhauten und aus dem rest wurden die Nachtelfen!

Dort steht:
-primitiven Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider
(*Murlocs sind primitiv und vermutlich nachtaktiv, Die Kultur der trolle is relativ komplex und hoch entwickelt)*

-Ufern des Sees ihre einfachen Hütten 
(*mein erste Gedanke waren die einfachen Murlochäuser, Trolle bevorzugen irgendwie auch eher Wälder!)*

-und ihr Körperbau wurde größer 
(*Da Trolle und Nachtelfen in etwa gleich groß sind, müssen sie also von was viel kleinerem abstammen ->Murloc)*

PS: Kaldorei rückwärts gesprochen klingt sehr nach Murloc ^_^ -> ierod`lak (ja schwach, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*Somit ist meine Theorie das Die Murlocs die direkten Vorfahren der Trolle UND der Nachtelfen waren! Wobei die Trolle sozusagen auf dem Weg zum Nachtelf abgesprungen sind!*

Auf wow-europe steht auch

*Es ist zu vermuten, dass die Rasse der Murlocs älter ist, als die meisten glauben. Einige Berichte und Anhaltspunkte scheinen dies zu belegen. Tatsächlich könnten die Murlocs (oder besser, deren Vorfahren) älter als die Trolle sein. Natürlich lebten diese historischen Murlocs im tiefen Meer und waren den urzeitlichen Landbewohnern nicht bekannt. *


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> nein eben nicht die gibt es auch in zul drak bei ganz normalen trollen



Doch. Vielleicht hast du es nicht bemerkt, aber die ganzen Drakkari Trolle sind von der Geißel verdorben oder manipuliert.


----------



## Borre (2. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: Die meisten Nachtelfen-spieler verneinen und verleugnen hier, weil sie es nicht einfach nicht glauben können, das die "Edlen" (realativ) Nachtelfen, von denn Blutrünstigen Trollen abstammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich mag Trolle. Fänd es auch gut wenn "wir" von ihnen abstammen würden.


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es nicht, aber recht interessante Frage.

Borre


----------



## Jiwari (2. April 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Hm wie wäre es damit ?
> 
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Image:Trollstammbaum.jpg



WoW Wiki ist ein Fan-Seite und somit hat dieser trotzdem nett gemachte Stammbaum keinerlei Aussagekraft.

Zum Thema:

Betrachten wir zuerst einmal die Ähnlichkeiten:

-Zu aller erst sei gesagt es sind beide Humanoide(Höret! Höret! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

-Gleiche hagere Statur und Körperbau

-Spitze Ohren (Aber wem es mal aufgefallen ist... die haben Orks und Draenei ebenfalls!? Nun gut aber das vergessen wir wieder ganz schnell da diese beiden Völker nicht der Evolution Azeroth entstammen... vielleicht die selben Schöpfer, kann man nicht sagen)


Nun zu den Abweichungen:

-Trolle besitzen Hauer

-Elfen besitzen eine natürliche Affinität zur Magie (Hier will gesagt sein das dies nicht nur auf Blutelfen zutrifft)



Und was sagen uns alle diesen Fakten? Richtig! Nichts! Geographische und Soziale Einflüße Spielten dabei vielleicht eine große Rolle, wer aber ist schon so anmaßend und würde von sich behaupten, all jene Faktoren zu kennen...?

Tatsache ist das bis auf Blizzard niemand genau sagen kann wie sich nun welches Volk entwickelte, heißt keine von Blizz herausgegeben fakten, keine Bestätigung. Doch da dieser Thread eröffnet wurde um zu Spekulieren, möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben in dem ich einfach mal freiweg von der Leber behaupte das es, WENN überhaupt irgendeine Verwandschaft bestünde, die Trolle von den Elfen abstammen.

Wie ich darauf komme? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen plausiblen Grund dies zu behaupten, doch bin ich der Meinung etwas in dieser Richtung aufgeschnappt zu haben, jedoch wo, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Darum mache ich vorerst schluß und werde die Diskussion zu gegebener Zeit, wenn ich einen (hoffentlich) offiziellen Link gefunden habe, wieder aufnehmen.

EDIT:
Mit der Theorie war wohl einer schneller...

und:


> Mit der Zeit lockten die merkwürdigen Energien einen primitiven Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider an, die an den ruhigen Ufern des Sees ihre einfachen Hütten errichteten. Im Laufe der Zeitalter beeinflusste die kosmische Macht des Brunnens den Stamm, machte seine Angehörigen stark, weise und unsterblich. Ihre Haut nahm verschiedene Violetttöne an, und ihr Körperbau wurde größer. Der Stamm gab sich den Namen Kaldorei, was in ihrer Sprache "Kinder der Sterne" bedeutete.
> Q: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/508.xml
> [...]



*DING*DING*DING*

WE HAVE A WINNER

Allein die bloße Vorstellung das Murlocs vielleicht die Vorfahren allen Humanoiden lebens sein könnten...einfach Genial!

DAS ist Aussagekräftig und hört sich für mich momentan am plausibelsten an.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2009)

Schlimm wie alle die sich nicht mit der Geschichte befasst haben auf nein drücken, ich unterstütze die Theorie mal, da sehr wohl äußere Ähnlichkeiten da sind (Ohren, Größe, Hautfarbe)


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

* Die Murlocs sind die direkten Vorfahren der Trolle UND der Nachtelfen! Wobei die Trolle sozusagen auf dem Weg zum Nachtelf abgesprungen sind und sich im Wald sepperat weiterentwickelt haben, allerdings ohne dem Einfluss des brunnens!
Von der Unsterblichkeit der Nachtelfen ist allerdings die extreme Regenerationskrafft geblieben!*

Wiso, steht auf der Seite 4


----------



## The Future (2. April 2009)

Sie stammen von den Trollen ab nach zu lesen in Gadgezan / Tanaris in einem Buch.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Geiles Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erzählt mir bitte mehr von diesem "Fluch des Fleisches" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (2. April 2009)

blizzard sagt selber etwas zu den murlocs:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/murlocs.html

passt doch oder?


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Erzählt mir bitte mehr von diesem "Fluch des Fleisches"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Halle der Steine gehen und dan nach dem Event zuhören was der Zwerg sagt xD

...aber wie gesagt 

 Die Murlocs sind die direkten Vorfahren der Trolle UND der Nachtelfen! Wobei die Trolle sozusagen auf dem Weg zum Nachtelf abgesprungen sind!

-> Seite 4!


----------



## Petunia (2. April 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi Buffies,
> 
> 
> Die können ja gar nicht voneinander abstammen , weil 1. das Aussehen ist volkkommen anders und 2. Sie haben eine vollkommen andere Geschichte.
> ...



Also könnte man auch sagen der Mensch stammt nicht vom Affen ab laut deiner Argumentation?


----------



## Hadez6666 (2. April 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Nachtelfen von Trollen abstammen ich hab ja auch noch nie gehört das Affen vom Menschen abstammen.


----------



## Kofineas (2. April 2009)

also anch aussagen der trolle ist es ja so..und ich halte es für garnicht soo unwahrscheinlich^^ also ja


----------



## Kofineas (2. April 2009)

Petunia schrieb:


> Also könnte man auch sagen der Mensch stammt nicht vom Affen ab laut deiner Argumentation?


tut er ja auch nicht ^^ affen sind lediglich unsere nächsten verwandten^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich starte hiermit eine Umfrage, über die Evolution der Nachtelfen.
> Ich bitte alle Trolle und Nachtelfen ehrlich zu sein, und wenn es geht sinn machende Beiträge zu ihrer Antwort zu schreiben!
> Danke schön.


Ich vermute, dass du das glaubst, weil Nachtelfen und Trolle fast die gleichen Hautfarben haben. 
Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass sie miteinander nichts zu tun haben. Allein das "Ambiente" der Nachtelfen im Vergleich zu den Trollen...unvorstellbar.
Sind finde ich zwei verschiedene Welten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

Zurück zu den kleinen Gurglern.

Einige Andeutungen der Murlocs selbst weisen auf die Möglichkeit hin, dass die Fischmenschen selbst nur die Anbeter oder Untergebene mehrerer Tiefseeungeheuer sind, welche momentan schlafend oder wartend in den düsteren Tiefen liegen &#8211; und vielleicht noch beunruhigender, dass das Vordringen der Murlocs ein Zeichen des bevorstehenden Erwachens ist. 

*Cthulhu is coming Whaaaaaaa*


----------



## The Future (2. April 2009)

Hallo da es gerade eine umfrage gibt ob die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen und die meisten nein ankreuzen möchte ich hier mal ein bisschen geschichtlich nachhelfen.

Als erstes sei gesagt das Buch liegt in Gadgezan / Tanaris im Gasthaus.


Vor 10.000 den vor Jahren Hatten sich die Trolle in kleinere gruppen getrennt und das mächtigste Volk unter ihnen war das Reich der Gurubashi Trolle. Die Trolle führten damals Krieg gegen die anderen Völker doch eine Gruppe von Trollen sonderte sich noch weiter ab und lernte die Arkane Magie und daraus entstanden die Nachtelfen

ihre Haut färbte sich lila und sie gründeten eine eigene Kultur. Aus den Nachtelfen ging der Mondbrunnen hervor und die Nachtelfen begannen Kriege gegen die Trolle.

Nach diesem Kriegen schworen die Nachtelfen nie mehr Arkane Magie einzusetzen doch es kam die Brennende Legion und der Nachtelf Illidan stal Heilige Phiolen des Mondbrunnens und erschuf damit den Sonnenbrunnen um sein Volk mit hilfe der Arkanen Magie zu retten.

Doch die jenigen die unter Illidans führung sich der Arkanen Magie bedienten wurden zu Blutelfen und wurden verstoßen.

Die Blutelfen strebten von nun an nach der Sonne und dem Sonnenbrunnen.

Soweit ich weiss griff dann wieder das Trollreich an und die Blutelfen mussten sich mit dne Menaschen verbünden und lehrten einige von ihnen die Magie.

Doch die Menschen wahren sehr empfänglich für die Magie und als der Krieg gegen die Trolle gewonnen war wurde das wissen von Mensch zu Mensch weiter gegeben.

Und die Trolle erholten sich nie wieder um einen solchen Krieg zu starten.

Dies ist alles wie gesagt in Gadgezan / Tanaris im Gasthaus nachzulesen.


----------



## Bhaalo (2. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Schlimm wie alle die sich nicht mit der Geschichte befasst haben auf nein drücken, ich unterstütze die Theorie mal, da sehr wohl äußere Ähnlichkeiten da sind (Ohren, Größe, Hautfarbe)



ist lustig gelle, wie manche hier "nein" klicken nur weil sie troll/nachtelf sind und nachtelf/troll doof finden.

btw...wartet doch einfach auf das insel addon. bin mir sicher nachdem wir jetz über die zwerge und titanen ein weng mehr wissen, kommen die restlichen ungeklärten rätsel der welt in den nächsten addons auch net zu kurz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trust me, einfach geduld

edit: gut fand ich auch wie jemand vorhin auf seite 4 meinte, der stamm der trolle sei "relativ komplex und hochentwickelt" . der war gut. was sind dann menschen, gnome, zwerge? götter?


----------



## Phrosume (2. April 2009)

Von mir gibts ein eindeutiges, unmissverständliches, nicht weg zu denkendes, ohne sinn und verstand geprägtes und definitives...



JA!
Warum?
1. Weil ich es kann...
2. Nachtelfen müssen einfach von Trollen abstammen (die Ohren...)
3. Klingt diese Logik so dermassen abwägig, es muss war sein.

4. Und natürlich wegen dem Fliegendem Spaghettimonster!!!111einself

so long...
Phro


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

Murlocs(deren vorstufe) sind die einzig wahre Keimzelle der Humanoiden Völker die nicht direckt von den Titanen erschaffen worden sind!


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. April 2009)

Geil. Thx das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Aber das die Blutelfen was mit den Nachtelfen zu tun haben, das wusste ich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Thx. 

MfG


----------



## Rethos (2. April 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NOCH NIE!!!!!!!!!!! SO VIEL UNSINN AUFEINMAL GELESEN... oh man.


Nachtelfen haben eigentlich mal rein garnichts mit Blutelfen zu tun! Eigentlich sind Blutelfen nur Hochelfen , die sich der Horde angeschlossen habe unter der Führung von Kael´thas.
Sie sind weder eine neue Art / Rasse von Hochelfen oder sonstwas, sie gaben sich einfach nur einen neuen Namen.
Genauso wenig haben die Hüter der Haine sonderlich viel mit Nachtelfen zu tun , viel mehr sind sie "Götter" der Nachtelfen. 



Was das Thema Trolle , nachtelfen angeht würde ich schon dem Stammbaum trauen.


----------



## fildus (2. April 2009)

Naja die Theorie ist etwas umstritten^^

auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/encyclopedia/508.xml heißt es:

... Mit der Zeit lockten die merkwürdigen Energien einen primitiven Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider an, die an den ruhigen Ufern des Sees ihre einfachen Hütten errichteten. Im Laufe der Zeitalter beeinflusste die kosmische Macht des Brunnens den Stamm, machte seine Angehörigen stark, weise und unsterblich. Ihre Haut nahm verschiedene Violetttöne an, und ihr Körperbau wurde größer. Der Stamm gab sich den Namen Kaldorei, was in ihrer Sprache "Kinder der Sterne" bedeutete.....


Trolle und Nachtelfen

Stammen die Nachtelfen von den Trollen ab? Über die genaue Herkunft der Nachtelfen ist wenig bekannt. Ihre Art entstand vor so langer Zeit, dass sich keine stichhaltigen Beweise für oder gegen diese Theorie finden lassen. Mit Sicherheit bekannt ist nur, dass ein Stamm humanoider Nachtwesen am Brunnen der Ewigkeit siedelte, und dass aus diesen Wesen durch die kosmischen Energien des Brunnens die heutigen Nachtelfen entstanden.

Viele der heutigen Trolle glauben, dass diese ursprünglichen Humanoiden, aus denen die Nachtelfen entstanden, auch Trolle waren. Diese Theorie entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Grundlage, schließlich gibt es zumindest eine oberflächliche Ähnlichkeit zwischen Trollen und Nachtelfen. Außerdem waren Trolle das vorherrschende Volk des vorzeitlichen Kalimdor, dem einzigen Kontinent vor der Großen Teilung, lange bevor Nachtelfen in Erscheinung traten.

Trotzdem halten viele Nachtelfen diese Theorie für absurd und abstoßend. Sie weisen darauf hin, dass die ersten Nachtelfen ihren Aufstieg an die Macht mit dem Sieg über einige benachbarte Trollstämme begannen. Als Folge dessen respektierten und fürchteten die Trolle die Stärke ihrer neuen Konkurrenten. Die Theorie der Trolle über die Abstammung der Nachtelfen könnte ein direktes Resultat dieses frühen Konfliktes sein. Die Trolle hassten die Nachtelfen, ein Gefühl, das auch heute noch besteht. Aus diesem Grund könnten sie das Volk der Nachtelfen und deren Taten als unbedeutend darstellen wollen, und sich gleichzeitig durch die Trollabstammung der Nachtelfen eher mit ihrer eigenen Niederlage abfinden.
.......

soweit mal von mir
Gruß Fildus


----------



## Nightroad (2. April 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/tr...nightelves.html

Trolle und Nachtelfen?

---------

/discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:  sollte mal lesen was der vor mir gepostet  hat <.< war genau das gleiche nur andrer link XD
vermute mal auch ein JA aber    nur blizzard wird da definitiv spalten koennen...
was ich vermisse ist ein vielleicht in der umfrage..


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

nein nein nein, das Humanoide Volk waren die Murlocs!

die sind selbst laut Blizzard älter als Trolle und der ganzen anderen Murks!

Und in dem Entstehungs Text steht unter anderen Punkten das sie während der veränderung *Gewachsen *sind! Da Trolle nicht gerade klein, und sogar zum Teil größer als Nachtelfen sind, Können nur die *Murlocs *als Vorfahren beider Rassen in frage kommen!


----------



## Barnacle (2. April 2009)

ich sach nein aber es ist mir eigentlich völlig egal 
meine meinung dazu ist
trolle=schamanen,jäger volk
nachtelfen=druiden volk 

wenn trolle was mit nachtelfen zu tun hätten wern es ja auch trolle die in der mondlichtung(hoffe das kleine stück landmasse was für mich egal ist heißt so) das sagen hätten


----------



## Mirando (2. April 2009)

Kann doch garnit sein in der einführung stand Nachtelfen sind das älteste Volk also können sie garnit von den trollen abstammen


----------



## Tyrnaar (2. April 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Nachtelfen von Trollen abstammen oder andersherum.
Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass beide Völker gemeinsame Vorfahren haben, so wie es mit Mensch und Affe ist..


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2009)

Mirando schrieb:


> Kann doch garnit sein in der einführung stand Nachtelfen sind das älteste Volk also können sie garnit von den trollen abstammen


...


TheGui schrieb:


> nein nein nein, das Humanoide Volk waren die Murlocs!
> 
> die sind selbst laut Blizzard älter als Trolle und der ganzen anderen Murks!
> 
> Und in dem Entstehungs Text steht unter anderen Punkten das sie während der veränderung *Gewachsen *sind! Da Trolle nicht gerade klein, und sogar zum Teil größer als Nachtelfen sind, Können nur die *Murlocs *als Vorfahren beider Rassen in frage kommen!



dazu gibts ne ganze Theorie auf Seite 4!


----------



## Bloodyfury (3. April 2009)

die trolle stammen doch aus schlingdorntal 

und die nachtelfen aus´n mondbrunnen oder so erstell doch ein nachtelf/troll und höhrt dir die geshcichte am anfang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. April 2009)

Bloodyfury schrieb:


> die trolle stammen doch aus schlingdorntal
> 
> erstell doch ein nachtelf/troll und höhrt dir die geshcichte am anfang an
> 
> ...




/facepalm

und die Indianer waren noch nie wo anders als Amerika!


----------



## SixNight (3. April 2009)

Nein

Female Troll:Eig. Gesichtgrätsche
Female Nightelf:Really Really sweet ^-^

zu den beiden männlichen will ich erst gar nichts sagen 
der eine potthäßlich der andere fast so gay wie male blutelfen


----------



## Harribert (3. April 2009)

So meine erste Antwort im Forum.. hab nur bis Seite 4 gelesen also falls inzwischen irgendwas geklärt is.. mir egal.

was vor den Trollen kam weiß ich nich ->  Trolle ->  Trolle laufen zu Brunnen und werden zu -> Hochelfen -> Der ganze Mist mit Städte Bau Brennende Legion und Magiemissbrauch -> Die ochelfen spalten sich in Blut und Nachtelfen auf -> Die Blutelfen behalten die Lebensform der Hochelfen bei was die Ähnlichkeit im Aussehn erklärt und die nachtelfen werden druidisch und lieben Bäume.  und ich denk nicht das die Murlocs die ersten Humanoiden waren.. Meine Idee ist das die Gnome die Titanen erschaffen haben, Sie sind nur nicht so arrogant und erzählen es allen.

mfg

Ich


----------



## Saberclaw (3. April 2009)

Harribert schrieb:


> So meine erste Antwort im Forum.. hab nur bis Seite 4 gelesen also falls inzwischen irgendwas geklärt is.. mir egal.
> 
> was vor den Trollen kam weiß ich nich ->  Trolle ->  Trolle laufen zu Brunnen und werden zu -> Hochelfen -> Der ganze Mist mit Städte Bau Brennende Legion und Magiemissbrauch -> Die ochelfen spalten sich in Blut und Nachtelfen auf -> Die Blutelfen behalten die Lebensform der Hochelfen bei was die Ähnlichkeit im Aussehn erklärt und die nachtelfen werden druidisch und lieben Bäume.  und ich denk nicht das die Murlocs die ersten Humanoiden waren.. Meine Idee ist das die Gnome die Titanen erschaffen haben, Sie sind nur nicht so arrogant und erzählen es allen.
> 
> ...




Den Teil mit den Gnomen find ich klasse xD


----------



## Kournan (3. April 2009)

Ich denke JA, denn in der Geschichte wird das Volk, welches sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit angesiedelt hat als wildes unzivilisiertes Volk beschrieben (Trolle), welches sich durch den Einfluss des Brunnens und durch das Nutzen dessen Magie sehr schnell weiterentwickelt hat ( -> Nachtelfen) ... macht für mich also Sinn.

@Harribert

Die Elfen sahen erst alle so aus wie die Nachtelfen heute, die Hochgeborenen haben sich abgestpaltet und ihre Haut wurde durch den Entzug vom Brunnen blass und sie schrumpften ein wenig ( -> Hochelfen (später Blutelfen) ) 

Quelle undso ^^ :

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter2.html


----------



## TheGui (3. April 2009)

Kournan schrieb:


> Ich denke JA, denn in der Geschichte wird das Volk, welches sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit angesiedelt hat als wildes unzivilisiertes Volk beschrieben (Trolle)


oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/tr...nightelves.html
> 
> Trolle und Nachtelfen?
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon vor paar Seiten sagte, ein vielleicht in eienr Umfrage bringt garnix... Stell dir vor 60% stimmen für vielleicht, dann wäre die Umfrage fürn Ar*** gewesen, wir haetten keine klare Meinungen und wären wieder am anfang... Also ich will hier niemanden anpamfen, aber ein bisschen nach denken sollte man selber können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (3. April 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nein, ist unmöglich.
> Haben ja ne ganz andere Geschichte.
> ...



Frag mich auch, wie der TE auf so nen Unsinn kommt.

/votet nix

Grüße


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2009)

Und ich dachte Nachtelfen wurden von Azshara in die Welt gesetzt?


----------



## Virest (3. April 2009)

Ich denke durchaus, dass die Elfen von den Trollen abstammen.

Die Trolle waren offenbar die ersten Humanoiden auf Azeroth, denn sie waren es auch, die gegen die Brut C'Thuns viele Jahren lang gekämpft haben, nachdem die Titaten Azeroth verließen. Der Kampf war sehr wichtig für die Geschichte Azeroths und die Elfen werden dort nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## Dexis (3. April 2009)

Hier ein paar Zitate von wowwiki.com:



> - Trolls are tall, lanky, and muscular. They have both _elven_ and orcish characteristics with their fierce fangs and long ears.
> - Legends exist that suggest the possibility that the first night elves were pioneering Forest trolls or Dark trolls from the north who settled on the shores of the Well of Eternity.
> - http://www.wowwiki.com/Troll
> - http://www.wowwiki.com/Troll_and_elven_lineage
> - http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/...llstammbaum.jpg



Allein schon deswegen sag ich: Ja!^^


----------



## Tontof (3. April 2009)

die wirklichen Vorfahren von allen Rassen sind Einzeller


----------



## Night falls (3. April 2009)

Nicht in WoW, du Held...


----------



## Keksemacher (3. April 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> nein nein nein, das Humanoide Volk waren die Murlocs!
> 
> die sind selbst laut Blizzard älter als Trolle und der ganzen anderen Murks!
> 
> Und in dem Entstehungs Text steht unter anderen Punkten das sie während der veränderung *Gewachsen *sind! Da Trolle nicht gerade klein, und sogar zum Teil größer als Nachtelfen sind, Können nur die *Murlocs *als Vorfahren beider Rassen in frage kommen!


Die Murlocs waren es nicht.
Es ist egal was du und andere hier sagen lies dir den Text auf der Blizzardseite mal ganz genau durch.


"Es ist zu vermuten, dass die Rasse der Murlocs älter ist, als die meisten glauben. Einige Berichte und Anhaltspunkte scheinen dies zu belegen. Tatsächlich könnten die Murlocs (oder besser, deren Vorfahren) älter als die Trolle sein. Natürlich lebten diese historischen Murlocs im tiefen Meer und waren den urzeitlichen Landbewohnern nicht bekannt. "
Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/murlocs.html 

Erst einmal steht dort könnten alter sein, was so viel bedeutet, dass niemand genau weiß wie alt sie sind und zweitens steht da sie lebten im Meer.
Und wer jetzt sagt sie kamen an Land hat auch Unrecht.
Dies waren nicht die Murlocs die wir kennen sondern noch andere Wesen, aus denen sich die Murlocs erst entwickelt haben.
Da ist die Theorie Nachtelfen stammen von Trollen ab sehr viel logischer.


----------



## Deathknight3 (3. April 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> ich sach nein aber es ist mir eigentlich völlig egal
> meine meinung dazu ist
> trolle=schamanen,jäger volk
> nachtelfen=druiden volk
> ...



blutelfen stammen von nachtelfen ab und sind sie ein druidenvolk?


----------



## lord just (3. April 2009)

also die ersten völker die es gab waren die aqir, die trolle, die tauren, die vorfahren der murlocs und die drachen.

die drachen waren die größten und auch mächtigsten wesen von azeroth und wurden von den titanen als wächter auserwählt. die aqir waren mit den trollen zusammen die ersten intelligenten völker die azeroth bevölkert haben. die aqir besiedelten den kompletten westen und die trolle den kompletten osten. die aqir haben sich dann später gespalten in die neruber und die anquirai, weil die anquirai den gott c'thun gefunden haben und ihn angebetet haben. die neruber und die anquirai haben daraufhin krieg geführt und die trolle haben zwischenzeitlich weiter expandiert und sind aus dem osten kalimdors in den westen gekommen und haben die neruber in den norden zurückgedrängt und die anquirai in den süden. im westen trafen die trolle dann auch auf die tauren.

in der anfangszeit der geschichte von azeroth gibt es keinerlei hinweise auf die nachtelfen. erst als sich ein stamm humanoider am brunnen der ewigkeit angesiedelt hat gab es die nachtelfen. da die trolle über fast ganz kalimdor zu dieser zeit geheerscht haben können es nur trolle gewesen sein, die sich am brunnen der ewigkeit angesiedelt haben und sich durch die magie des brunnens in nachtelfen verwandelt haben. das nachtelfen sich später dem druidentum zugwand haben kann man auch erklären, da die trolle ja auch schon die tauren oder taunka kannten und diese sich dem druidentum schon verschrieben hatten.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. April 2009)

Eins vorweg... ich spiele auch einen Nachtelfen und will es nicht wahr haben, dass die Trolle unsere Vorfahren sind!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab aber für JA gestimmt, weil ich, wenn ich mal nicht in der Rolle des Nachtelfen bin, dies für plausibel halte. Auf Seite 4 wurde der "Trollstammbaum" ja schon mal gepostet. Aber ich will trotzdem noch auf die Evolutionstafel von WoWWiki verlinken, bei der alle Rassen aufgezeigt werden. Dort wird sogar in Erwägung gezogen, dass Trolle und Nachelfen möglicherweise menschlicher Abstammung sind. Ich persönlich denke dies zwar nicht, aaaaber ich will mal versuchen heir noch eine Diskussion zu entfachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Eins vorweg... ich spiele auch einen Nachtelfen und will es nicht wahr haben, dass die Trolle unsere Vorfahren sind!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das einzige, dass meiner Meinung nach komplett stimmt is die Evolutionstafel von draenor


----------



## Dusatori (3. April 2009)

naja so wie du die Frage gestellt hast NEIN nachelfen stammen nicht von Trollen ab sie sind eine paralell entwicklung

das ist wie bei Mensch und Affe  . . . wir stammen nicht vom Affen ab, wir sind eine paralell entwickung


----------



## Tragantar (3. April 2009)

Ja tun sie geschichte ist in tanaris und sonst wo noch nachlesbar also an alle die nein gewählt ham
HAHA ihr habt unrecht und ich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. April 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi Buffies,
> 
> 
> Die können ja gar nicht voneinander abstammen , weil 1. das Aussehen ist volkkommen anders und 2. Sie haben eine vollkommen andere Geschichte.
> ...



da muss ich dir zustimmen... die Menschen hat auch ein Alter seniler Bärtiger auf die Erde geworfen.. weil die können ja garnicht vom Ur-Affen abstammen weil die sehen ja ganz anders aus!


----------



## Shindori (3. April 2009)

also das erste volk auf azoroth wat´ren die zwerge in irre ursprungform aus stein. denn sie haben die welt erschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. April 2009)

Shindori schrieb:


> also das erste volk auf azoroth wat´ren die zwerge in irre ursprungform aus stein. denn sie haben die welt erschaffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, falsch. Denn bevor die Titanen nach Azeroth gekommen sind und die Irdenen geformt haben, herrschten die alten Götter mit ihren Elementaren. Ob es zu dieser Zeit noch weiter Lebensformen wie beispielsweise Humanoide gab ist eigentlich nicht wirklich bekannt.


----------



## Held² (3. April 2009)

Sicher stammen die Nachtelfen von den Trollen 
Laut Warcraft Story hat sich eine karawane beim Brunnen eingenistet und hat sich so zu den Nachtelfen wie wir sie heute kennen entwickeln 
Später als der Brunnen explodiert und azeroth sich in zwei teilt haben die Nachtelfen der Magie abgeschworen doch ein teil war dagegen und das sind die Blutelfen wie wir sie heute kennen


----------



## Albra (3. April 2009)

ja liebe allianzler.. nachtelfen sind verstrahlte trolle auch wenns euch nicht passt


----------



## Keksemacher (3. April 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Nein, falsch. Denn bevor die Titanen nach Azeroth gekommen sind und die Irdenen geformt haben, herrschten die alten Götter mit ihren Elementaren. Ob es zu dieser Zeit noch weiter Lebensformen wie beispielsweise Humanoide gab ist eigentlich nicht wirklich bekannt.


Nun ja so halb gab es schon Humanoiden,denn die Drachen gab es schon und die konnten sich vielleicht auch schon in Humanoiden verwandeln.


----------



## Rhokan (3. April 2009)

Ich glaub hier gibt es grob gesagt zwei Gruppen von Leuten. nämlich die, die dieStory kennen/gelesen haben und ja stimmen und den Rest der auf nein drückt weil er denkt das die sexy Elfen nicht von hässlichen Trollen abstammen können (und sich damit den mittelalterlichen Anfechtern der Evolution anschliessen, man denke nur an den Vergleich (Ur)Affe=>Mensch)


----------



## refra (3. April 2009)

es ist ein weitverbreitetes gerücht das nachtelfen von trollen abstammen, ich halte es aufjedenfall für wahr.da die nachtelfen sonst keinem volk ähnlich aussehen...ausser den blutelfen aber die stammen ja von den nachtelfen ab..nunja sicher ist es nicht...wie geschrieben nur ein gerücht..

mfg xeo


----------



## Littelbigboss (3. April 2009)

nagas stammen au von den nachtelfen ab und die haben ja nochweniger mit den nachtelfen zu tun also kan es sein das nachtelfen von trollen abstammen


----------



## ReWahn (3. April 2009)

Fakten gibt es nunmal keine zu dem Thema. Lediglich Hinweise und theorietische Überlegungen, welche auf die Trole deuten...
Im Vergleich fallen die spitzen Ohren auf, die bei Nachtelfen und Trollen fast identisch sind. Die von Orcs oder Draenei sehen anders aus...
Grösse passt soweit, Nachtelfen sind minimal grösser als Trolle...
Hautfarbe passt... Grundeigenschaften (humanoid, intelligent, an Land lebend, etc...) passen...
Beide Rassen sind in der Lage dazu, Magie anzuwenden...
Bestätigt ist, dass Trolle mit die ersten Humanoiden auf Azeroth waren...

Meiner Meinung nach klingt das pausibel, es steht natürlich jedem frei, es anders zu sehen... lediglich Aussagen wie "LOL im eben nicht guck doch mal die da sind voll hässlich und primitiv und die da net olol" sind einfach schwachsinnig...


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Fakten gibt es nunmal keine zu dem Thema. Lediglich Hinweise und theorietische Überlegungen, welche auf die Trole deuten...


doch gadgetzan gasthaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ReWahn schrieb:


> Grösse passt soweit, Nachtelfen sind minimal grösser als Trolle...


alle rassen (ausser gnome und zwerge sind fast gleich groß)



ReWahn schrieb:


> Hautfarbe passt... Grundeigenschaften (humanoid, intelligent, an Land lebend, etc...) passen...


ja lila--> grün is fast das gleiche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle anderen rassen sind auch humanoid (ausser untot), intelligent und leben an land


ReWahn schrieb:


> Beide Rassen sind in der Lage dazu, Magie anzuwenden...


jede rasse in wow kann magie anwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also könnte laut deiner erklärung jeder ja von jeden abstammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (3. April 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt kurz den stammbaum durchgesehen und möchte noch etwas klugscheissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei den menschen wusste man bis vor WotLk nicht von woher sie stammen. mitlerweile ist bekannt das die menschen "fehlgeburten" von vrykul sind. die vrykul verabscheuten aber diese jämmerlichen babys und brachten sie um. dennoch wird es wohl noch ein paar nette mütter gegeben haben die, die menschen am leben hielten indem sie sie versteckten usw. nunja...das musste ich loswerden..

mfg xeo (again)


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

lol @ refra wirklich?

stellt sich jetz nur die frage woher die vrykul stammen....


----------



## Rhokan (3. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> lol @ refra wirklich?
> 
> stellt sich jetz nur die frage woher die vrykul stammen....



Die entstanden afaik wiederum durch den Fluch des Fleisches


----------



## Keksemacher (3. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> doch gadgetzan gasthaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gadgetzan Gasthaus=Vermutung
Tauren sind größer.
Menschen sind kleiner.
Untote sind kleiner.
So Gnome und Zwerge hast du selber gesagt.
Blutelfen sind ja sowieso Elfen und Orcs und Draenei sind nicht von Azeroth.
Zu der Farbeu darfst nicht von World of Warcraft ausgehen.
Und zu dem,dass jede Rasse Magie wirkt:
Ok das stimmt aber es ist unterschiedliche Magie.

EDIT:Menschen stammen, wie schon vom Vorpster gesagt von den Vrykul ab und diese stammen nicht von den Elfen hab.Daher Untote auch nicht.


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

refra schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt kurz den stammbaum durchgesehen und möchte noch etwas klugscheissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war ein Witz....oder?
Wenn ja, dann dürfen sich alle Human Spieler freuen ne Missgeburt zu steuern >_>


----------



## Keksemacher (3. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Das war ein Witz....oder?
> Wenn ja, dann dürfen sich alle Human Spieler freuen ne Missgeburt zu steuern >_>


Es ist wahr.
Aber als Missgeburten darfst du sie auch nicht bezeichnen.
Das kommt immer auf den Betrachter an.Menschen denken wahrscheinlich,dass die Vrykul Missgeburten sind.


----------



## rocktboyy (3. April 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Eins vorweg... ich spiele auch einen Nachtelfen und will es nicht wahr haben, dass die Trolle unsere Vorfahren sind!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich sag mal das die Tafel nicht richtig stimmt,weil Da steht Das die Trolle von Menschen und Nachtelf abstammen?
au0erdem das mit den Draenei ist falsch rum


----------



## Rundolos (3. April 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> @Wowler12345
> das aussehen hat nix damit zutun z.b. sind echsen ja auch nicht die nachfahren der dinosaurier sondern soweit ich weiß haben vögel die größten gen-technischen übereinstimmungen/ähnlichkeiten



Reptilien und maphibien gab es schon zu der zeit der Dinosaurier, nur haben es die eben überlebt^^....von daher können sie gar nicht irgendwie voneinander abstammen soweit ich informiert bin!


----------



## Inquisition (3. April 2009)

wow spieler haben sorgen...


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal das die Tafel nicht richtig stimmt,weil Da steht Das die Trolle von Menschen und Nachtelf abstammen?


schonmal überlegt warum da ein ? dahintersteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> wow spieler haben sorgen...


postpusher haben keine freunde!


----------



## $n4re (3. April 2009)

Hehe, sicherlich nich
hab aber trotzdem ja gemacht xD


----------



## Inquisition (3. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> postpusher haben keine freunde!





lol wow spieler erst recht nicht


----------



## Arunnir (3. April 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> und wie kommst du jetzt darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss dich korrigieren: Die Hochelfen stammen von den Nachtelfen ab, nicht umgekehrt. 
Die Hochelfen sind Nachtelfen die sich dem Studium der Magien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit gewidmet haben. Dadurch wurden sie Magieabhängig.

Quelle

Beim Titel "Die erwachende Welt und der Brunnen der Ewigkeit" lesen.


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> lol wow spieler erst recht nicht


ach so? merkt man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
du hast nix besseres zu tun als (wohl kein wow spieler) hier sowas reinzuschreiben .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zja!


----------



## Inquisition (3. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ach so? merkt man ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und selber du noob? andere zitieren
 naja, bist scheinbar erst 12 kiddis eben


----------



## war_locker (3. April 2009)

Da werfen sich 2 Fragen auf: 
1. Trolle und Tauren waren die ersten humanoide, woher kammen dan die Menschen?
2. wieso sehen dan Blutelfen mal so garnich wie Trolle aus? müssten doch wenigstens nen bissle graue Haut haben


----------



## refra (3. April 2009)

Arunnir schrieb:


> Die Hochelfen sind Nachtelfen die sich dem Studium der Magien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit gewidmet haben. Dadurch wurden sie Magieabhängig.
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Beim Titel "Die erwachende Welt und der Brunnen der Ewigkeit" lesen.


hmm...richtig aber nicht ganz hochelfen waren (!) magieabhängig. die hochelfen die noch magieabhängig sind, sind blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: an meinen vorposter, geh einmal eine seite zurück dort hab ich schon geschrieben woher menschen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (3. April 2009)

Also die Urnachelfen stammen von definitv von den Trollen ab die Trolle sind ja das aller erste Volk neben den Nerubern das die Welt erblickt hat und die Nachelfen bildeten sich nach dem sie das Ufer des Brunnen der Ewigkeit besiedelt haben 

aber ich finde trotzdem die Nachtelfen haben eine wichtigere Rolle in der Geschichte gespielt sie haben ja als allererstes die Magie entdeckt ( ja und auch fast die welt zerstört ^^ aber auch wieder gerettet )


----------



## Ale4Sale (3. April 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> und wie kommst du jetzt darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hochelfen oder Quel'dorei sind auch nur Nachtelfen, deren Äußeres sich unter dem Einfluss von Magie aus dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit verändert hat und sind damit keine Rasse die sich rein biologisch entwickelt hat.

Es gibt im Übrigen eine ganze Menge von den "Schnallen", schau dir die Magier in Dalaran mal ein wenig genauer an. Allesamt Menschen, Gnome und Hochelfen.

Infolgedessen braucht man auch nicht von einer Verwandschaft zwischen Trollen und Hochelfen sprechen, da es sich bei letzteren auch nur um physisch veränderte Nachtelfen handelt.

@TE

Ich erinner mich nichtmehr genau was die Bücher da hergeben und aus der Story auf wow-europe geht nur ein "nachtaktives, humanoides Volk" hervor. Trolle sind meines Wissens nach nicht nachtaktiv, allerdings würde das auch nicht genügen um eine Abstammung auszuschließen.

Rein äußerlich zeigen sich definitiv verwandtschaftliche Merkmale: aufrechter Gang, Ohren, Hautfarbe, hoher Körperwuchs. Die Dreifingrigkeit passt nicht so gut ins Bild, konnte eventuell sogar auf eine entfernte Verwandschaft zwischen Tauren und Trollen schließen lassen *g*

Allgemein stimmt aber, dass die Trolle die größte Zivilisation pflegten, noch vor dem aufblühenden Reich der Nachtelfen.
(Im Übrigen macht Blut saufen und Kannibalismus einen Troll meiner Meinung nach nicht schlechter als einen Nachtelf. Die Langohren waren auch schnell mal mit einem Todesurteil und ausgesprochen unschönen "Bearbeitungsmethoden" bei der Hand wenn ihnen ein Eindringling spanisch vorkam, siehe Bücher.)

Ich kenne keine Quelle aus der die Antwort auf die Frage eindeutig hervorgeht, aber ich find, dass eine Verwandschaft und Abstammung auf jeden Fall nicht auszuschließen ist.


----------



## Rellikss (3. April 2009)

Sehr geistreiche Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat wohl jemand langeweile, Was? 

OFF TOPIC: NEIN


----------



## rocktboyy (3. April 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> Da werfen sich 2 Fragen auf:
> 1. Trolle und Tauren waren die ersten humanoide, woher kammen dan die Menschen?
> 2. wieso sehen dan Blutelfen mal so garnich wie Trolle aus? müssten doch wenigstens nen bissle graue Haut haben


ICh glaube die Titan haben die MEnschen erschaffen


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> und selber du noob? andere zitieren
> naja, bist scheinbar erst 12 kiddis eben


1. irgendwie past deine antwort nicht zu meiner aussage o_O
2. jop ich zitiere andere und warum? ganz einfach weils ichs kann
3. das verneine ich aber gebe das kompliment gerne zurück


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> ICh glaube die Titan haben die MEnschen erschaffen


dann wären ja die menschen mit die ältesten lebewessen in der warcraft geschichte...., ne wies shcon oben geschrieben steht sind die menschen nachfahren der vrykul

laut http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Vrykul stammen die Vrykul warscheinlich ovn den bergriesen ab... also wärn menschen die nachfahren von bergreisen xD


----------



## refra (3. April 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> ICh glaube die Titan haben die MEnschen erschaffen


nun gut zur übersicht werde ich einmal meinen text zu den menschen von der okay mittlerweile von der vorletzten seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zitieren:
bei den menschen wusste man bis vor WotLk nicht von woher sie stammen. mitlerweile ist bekannt das die menschen "fehlgeburten" von vrykul sind. die vrykul verabscheuten aber diese jämmerlichen babys und brachten sie um. dennoch wird es wohl noch ein paar nette mütter gegeben haben die, die menschen am leben hielten indem sie sie versteckten usw. nunja...das musste ich loswerden..

soo..


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Sehr geistreiche Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man merkt, dass die Kinder Schule aus haben...


----------



## Smeal (3. April 2009)

und wenn es so wäre 
OBER WAYNE


----------



## refra (3. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass die Kinder Schule aus haben...


*hust* bin 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bitte kiddy aber nicht kinder


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Nun ja so halb gab es schon Humanoiden,denn die Drachen gab es schon und die konnten sich vielleicht auch schon in Humanoiden verwandeln.


Naja, aber so kann man das auch nicht sehen. Drachen können vielleicht ihre Gestalt wechseln, aber wie sollen sie denn ihre Gestalt in ein humanoides Lebewesen verwandeln, dass es noch gar nicht gibt? Ausserdem handelt es sich ja nur um einen Gestaltwandel, das Grundwesen bleibt immernoch ein Drache.



rocktboyy schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal das die Tafel nicht richtig stimmt,weil Da steht Das die Trolle von Menschen und Nachtelf abstammen?
> au0erdem das mit den Draenei ist falsch rum


Also das auf der Tafel bedeutet nicht, dass die von Trollen und Menschen abstammen. Das soll bedeuten es ist nicht sicher woher sie abstammen (deshalb ja das Fragezeichen) und eine mögliche Vermutung wären dann eben die beiden abgebildeten Rassen. In dem Fall eben Trolle oder Menschen.

Und das mit den Draenei (bzw. Eredar) ist vollkommen korrekt! Wieso sollte das anders herum sein? Man hätte hier vielleicht noch einen Nebenzweig machen können und die verderbten Eredar darstellen können.



war_locker schrieb:


> [...]2. wieso sehen dan Blutelfen mal so garnich wie Trolle aus? müssten doch wenigstens nen bissle graue Haut haben


Aaaaaaalso... vor irgendwie über 25'000 Jahren haben humanoide Lebensformen am Brunnen gesiedelt (möglicherweise eben Trolle). Durch den Einfluss des Brunnens bildete sich daraus die Rasse der Nachtelfen, welche sich im Laufe der Zeit (nach tausenden von Jahren) wieder in zwei "Schichten" spaltete. Die Nachtelfen und die Hochelfen (das sind diejenigen, die mit der Magie "rumgespammt" haben bis Sargeras auf sie aufmerksam geworden ist^^).
(Während bzw. nach dem Krieg der Ahnen gab es hier ja noch eine Aufspaltung in die Satyrn [durch die Verderbnis] und die Naga [durch die alten Götter].) Nachdem der Quell zerstört war und die überbleibenden Elfen sich bei Hyal haben retten können, gab es immernoch diese beiden Schichten. Die Nachtelfen konnten ohne Magie leben, doch die Hochelfen nicht, da sie süchtig danach waren. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, da die Hochelfen nciht aufhörten weiterhin die Magie zu verwenden wurden sie von den Nachtelfen verbannt. Nach weiteren tausenden von Jahren siedelten die verbannten Hochelfen auf dem östlichen Kontinent und dort erbauten sie auch ihre Stadt in der sie hemmungslos weiter ihre Magie verwendeten. Des Weiteren wurden aus ihnen keine nach- sondern tagaktive Lebewesen. Dies führte dann... nach TAUSENDEN von Jahren... auch zu körperlichen Veränderungen. So... und jetzt sag bloss es ist für Dich immernoch schwer zu verstehen, dass NACH TAUSENDEN VON JAHREN die Blutelfen anders aussehen wie die Trolle.


----------



## Inquisition (3. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> 1. irgendwie past deine antwort nicht zu meiner aussage o_O
> 2. jop ich zitiere andere und warum? ganz einfach weils ichs kann
> 3. das verneine ich aber gebe das kompliment gerne zurück




lol jahrgang 91, ich sag ja kleines kind
und hässlich biste noch dazu, du hast bestimmt keine freunde


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

refra schrieb:


> *hust* bin 13
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich haette dich auf ein geistreicheres Alter geschätzt, jedoch definiere ich unter kiddy "Mensch ohne Hirn".
Von dem her könnte auch ein 18 jähriger ein kiddy sein.


----------



## refra (3. April 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> lol jahrgang 91, ich sag ja kleines kind
> und hässlich biste noch dazu, du hast bestimmt keine freunde


okay..entweder kannst du nicht gut rechen ooooooder du hast eine komische definierung von "kleines kind"


----------



## Keksemacher (3. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich haette dich auf ein geistreicheres Alter geschätzt, jedoch definiere ich unter kiddy "Mensch ohne Hirn".
> Von dem her könnte auch ein 18 jähriger ein kiddy sein.


Jedoch muss man sagen,dass die meisten wircklich denken,das Leute die unter dem 18 Lebensjahr sind mehr oder weniger sich nicht benehmen können.

Außerdem bin ich auch erst 15 und weiß sehr gut mich zu benehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (3. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Jedoch muss man sagen,dass die meisten wircklich denken,das Leute die unter dem 18 Lebensjahr sind mehr oder weniger sich nicht benehmen können.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich auch erst 15 und weiß sehr gut mich zu benehmen
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Verhalten, der genannten Leute einfach.... frech, dreist und unterbelichtet... Auch als "kiddys" bekannt, so wie unsern Kollegen hier, der die ganze Zeit versucht andere zu beleidigen...
Kommen wir jedoch zum Thema zurück!


----------



## Dontros (3. April 2009)

ich denke nicht das die nachtelfen von den trollen abstammen       ich denke eher das beide einen gemeinsamen vorfahren haben wie  z.b.   menschen und affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (3. April 2009)

Dontros schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das die nachtelfen von den trollen abstammen       ich denke eher das beide einen gemeinsamen vorfahren haben wie  z.b.   menschen und affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Nachtelfen stammen schon von den Trollen ab. 
Die meisten Poster hier wohl von den Affen. Wobei bei einigen die Evolution gehakt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcandaa (4. April 2009)

Alles Falsch.

Trolle stammen von den Schweißdrüsen der Nachtelfen ab.

Und die ersten Lebewesen auf Azeroth waren Kabautermenschen.

Ihr schreibt das alle so als wäre das wirklichkeit ^^

Schreibt dazu das es so in den Büchern steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shapalin (4. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Da liegst du ein bisschen falsch, was das mit den Hochelfen betrifft ^^
> Meine Version:
> 
> Trolle die sich am brunnen niedergelassen haben >> Nachtelfen (entdeckten den Brunnen, ein teil löste sich von den Nachtelfen ab um den Brunnen zu erforschen) >> Hochelfen (Durch die Arbeit am Brunnen veränderte sich ihr Aussehen, ein weiterer Grund, dass sich die niedergelsaaenen Trolle zu Nachtelfen verwandelten ^^) >> Blutelfen, für deren Geschichte bin ich aber etwas zu faul, sorry xD




ich denke er meint die hochgeborenen bzw kaldorei

und er hat recht bisher heist es in jedem offiziellen blizztext und den die zb von wowwiki.com übernommen wurden das es eine nachtaktive humadoide rasse war die sich am brunnen niederlies. als hochgeborene hatten sie schon das aussehen der nachtelfen dann . woraus sich die naga. satyren und nach dem exodus die hochelfen  weiter entwickelten. es steht nirgends bestätigt das die nachtelfen von den trollen abstammen.  aber es ist sehr warscheinlich.

da die trolle und tauren die ersten humadoiden lebewesen gewesen seinen sollen. und von tauren stammen die nachtelfen sicher nich ab^^

die menschen bei warcraft stammen ja auch von den valkul ab kan man in einer der ersten quest in heulenden fjord verfolgen. 


als nachtelf aber bestreite ich jede verwandschaft oder abstammung mit den trollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabamaan (4. April 2009)

Mir fehlt die antwort: weiß net ^^


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> Alles Falsch.
> 
> Trolle stammen von den Schweißdrüsen der Nachtelfen ab.
> 
> ...


Du würdest dich wundern wiviel Wissenschafft man aus WoW gewinnen kann!

im letzten WdW Heft gabs nen Artikel zu "Virtuellen Laboren" darin wurde sogar WoW erwähnt.
Seuchenforscher waren hoch erfreut zu beobachten wie sich die Pre-WotLK Seuche auch "Coruptet-Blood" genannt in Azeroth ausbreitete.
Es war scheinbar realistischer als gedacht! Das verhallten der betroffenen, die Ausbreitungsrate.. und so weiter ^_^

Auch wenn ich das bissel anders sehe... bei einer weltweiten Pandemie würde ich sicher nicht versuchen eine Armee aus Untoten zu erzeugen um so die Welltherrschaft an mich zu reißen!
OG, Wegekreuz und vor allem die gesammte Sonnenbrunneninsel war zeitweise unter der Kontrolle der nach Gehirnen lüsternden Untoten!
(Es war nur zu geil, einmal die Murloks am Strand infizieren und es war unaufhaltsam da die guten so abartig schnell respawnen :>)

Ach ja, ich kann immernoch nicht verstehen wiso es so viele heulende Kinder gab die sich über ein so geniales Event beschwert haben : /


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

> Seuchenforscher waren hoch erfreut zu beobachten wie sich die Pre-WotLK Seuche auch "Coruptet-Blood" genannt in Azeroth ausbreitete.



Corrupted Blood ging von Hakkar dem Seelenschinder aus Zulgurub aus (in dem man ein Pet infiziert hat, es eigepackt hat und in ner Stadt rausgeholt hat), die Untoten-Seuche vom Wotlk Event is ne andere Geschichte *klugscheiss*

guckstu hier


----------



## the Whitewolf (4. April 2009)

Also ich kann nicht genau sagen ob Nachtelf = Troll doch habe ich bissle gesucht und  " Im Laufe der Zeit bahnte sich ein primitiver Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider vorsichtig einen Weg zum Ufer dieses hypnotischen verzauberten Sees. Die wilden nomadischen Humanoiden wurden von den seltsamen Energien des Brunnens angezogen und errichteten primitive Behausungen an seinen friedlichen Ufern. Mit der Zeit beeinflussten die kosmischen Energien des Brunnens den Stamm und machten ihn stark, weise und so gut wie unsterblich. Der Stamm gab sich selbst den Namen Kaldorei, was in seiner Sprache so viel wie „Kinder der Sterne“ " gefunden ( siehe http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter1.html#5 ) wo klar steht das ein "primitives Volk ( weder Troll noch Elf) sich ansiedelten und sie sich dank des Brunnens Kaldorei nannten genauso wie die heutigen Nachelfen auch noch heissen...


----------



## Keksemacher (4. April 2009)

the schrieb:


> wo klar steht das ein "primitives Volk ( weder Troll noch Elf) sich ansiedelten und sie sich dank des Brunnens Kaldorei nannten genauso wie die heutigen Nachelfen auch noch heissen...


Ähm Trolle waren zu dieser Zeit vielleicht noch primitiv?Also noch primitiver.
Es liegen immerhin mehrere tausend Jahre zwischen dem heutigen Warcraft und der Entstehung der Nachtelfen.


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. April 2009)

Meine Meinung : Die Trollen stammen von den Nachtelfen ab!


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Corrupted Blood ging von Hakkar dem Seelenschinder aus Zulgurub aus (in dem man ein Pet infiziert hat, es eigepackt hat und in ner Stadt rausgeholt hat), die Untoten-Seuche vom Wotlk Event is ne andere Geschichte *klugscheiss*
> 
> guckstu hier


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

k danke ^^ das macht schon eher sin, was genau das Event war stand leider net drinne... mir is da blos das pre-Lichking event eingefallen!

hm ok, somit sind auch die ungereimtheiten die mir aufgefallen sind neme relevant ^^


----------



## Trancestar (4. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Ich gebe dem User mit der komischen Signatur recht (xD)
> Zurück zum Thema...
> Wie bereits gesagt, wäre diese Version der Nachtelfen plausibel, schließlich steht niergends wie die Nachtelfen zu stande gekommen sind, die Trolle sind auf jedenfalls mit dem Einfluss des Brunnens auf die Welt gekommen, und waren MIT DEN TAUREN die ersten Humanoide Azeroths
> 
> ...



Tauren und "Humanoide" dachte das wären nur Kühe die sich an-muhen und am A.. kratzen^^.

Egal, denke das nicht verwandt sind miteinander, obwohl Kalimdor und Östliche Reiche einst 1 Kontinent waren, aber haben ja getrennte Wohnorte und Geschichte.


----------



## wuschel21 (4. April 2009)

Nein sicher net


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (5. April 2009)

Obwohl eine große Ähnlichkeit besteht zwischen Nachtelfen und den Trollen gibt es dennoch einige Sachen die dagegen Sprechen.

Es wird immer wieder erwähnt das von heutiger Sicht aus, vor 10000 Jahren sich ein wildes nomadisches Volk sie an den Ufern niedergelassen hat, in primitiven Behausungen.

Die Trolle zu dieser Zeit, hatten aber bis dahin Imperien aufgebaut, die bereits 6000 Jahre existierten, also sollten sie doch zu mehr im Stande sein als nur ein paar Hütten aufzustellen.

Ich glaube eher das die Trolle die sich damals ein eigenes Reich in der Mitte Kalimdors aufbauen wollten, die Gruppe ist die damals von den Nachtelfen als erstes besiegt wurden und somit ein Vorreiter für die restliche Entwicklung des Konfliktes zwischen Nachtelfen und Trollen.


----------



## avryl (7. April 2009)

haha ich fang jetzt mal ganz anders an =)

ich glaube die vorfahren der nachtelfen sind..... die furbolgs! is mein ernst ^^
also...
-die furbolgs sind humanoide
-sehen aus wie affen (affe -> mensch)
-sie tragen mondstoff!!!
-furbolgs gibt es nur auf kalimdor

also sie siedelten am ufer des brunnens der ewigkeit...:
sie wuchsen ,wurden stark und ihre augen fingen an zu leuchten ausserdem wurde ihre haut lila
und glaub in der quest wildekin von elune is die rede davon dass auch die nachtelfen ein wenig
von elune geschaffen wurden...also verloren sie ihre haare und sie sehen aus wie sie aussehen
und die restlichen furbolgs im süden wurden von den quiraji bekämpft und die anderen ertranken...
also ich finds gut =) ich bin davon überzeugt und stolz darauf ein furbolg-nachfahren zu spielen *g*
elfen sind kuhl also müssen furbolgs rocken...tun sie das?
JA DAS TUN SIE! =D


----------



## Keksemacher (8. April 2009)

avryl schrieb:


> haha ich fang jetzt mal ganz anders an =)
> 
> ich glaube die vorfahren der nachtelfen sind..... die furbolgs! is mein ernst ^^
> also...
> ...


Jetzt hast du es jedenfalls hie reingepostet.
Die Furbolgs sind Humanoide:
Sie sind zur Hälfte Mensch und zur anderen Hälfte Bär.
Sehen aus wie Affen:
Falsch sie sehen aus wie Bären,da sie auch zur Hälfte einer sind.
Sie tragen Mondstoff:
Ähm na und?Falls das etwas Wichtiges ist möchte ich daqrum bitten,das jemand mir dies erklärt.
Furbolgs gibt es nur auf Kalimdor:
Kann man so nicht sagen.Vor der großen Explosion des Brunnen können sie ebenso gut in den östlichen Königreichen gelebt haben.Außerdem könnte es in den östlichen Königreichen auch Furbolgs geben,die es jedoch in WoW nicht gibt.
Ok sie wären gewachsen aber stärker geworden?Ich glaube so ein Furbolg kann es von der Stärke her mit einem Orc aufnehmen und es gibt nicht viele Völker,die dies von sich sagen können.
Außerdem die Furbolgs wurden wahrscheinlich nicht von Elune geschaffen sondern von Ursoc und Ursol.

Edit:Furbolgs gibt es auch auf Nordend.


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

Wie weiter Oben schon erwähnt stammen die Nachtelfen von einer Nacht aktiven Humanoiden Rasse ab die sich an den Ufern des Brunnens der Ewigkeit niedergelassen hat. Ob dies Trolle sind kann man nicht sagen. Es steht ja nachtaktive Humanoiden. Trolle sind durchaus auch am Tag aktiv. Auch steht in dem Text, dass es ein Nomadisches Volk war. Trolle sind sesshaft. Sie errichten Städte und Tempel, bleiben also immer am selben Ort.
Möglich währe, dass sie von einer Trollart abstammen die Heute ausgestorben ist.

Der Einzige Nomaden Stamm in Azeroth der mir gerade in den Sinn kommt sind die Zentauren. Ja ich weiss ihre Dörfer in Desolace sind immer an der Gleichen stelle. Das hat aber mit der Spielengine zu tun und nicht mit der Geschichte. Ihre Zelte liessen sich theoretisch leicht Abbauen und mitnehmen. Aber, dass die Nachtelfen von den Zentauren abstammen ist schon etwas zu weit her geholt. Das einzige Wesen das von den Zentauren abstammen könnte sind die Dryaden.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen. Das Killerargument ist, dass in der Geschichte von einem Nomadenvolk die rede war. Trolle waren seid eh und je sesshaft. Meine Theorie ist, dass die Nachtelfen von einem Volk abstammen, dass es heute nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## avryl (8. April 2009)

hmm dann sehen furbolgs aus wie eine mischung aus affe und bär...
aber wieso sollten sich daraus keine nachtelfen entwickeln?
durch den brunnen:
-sie sind gewachsen 
-sie haben sich weiterentwickelt
-ihre augen fingen an zu leuchten
-ihre haut wurde lila
und durch elune:
-sie verloren ihr fell
- wie bei den affen is auch das gesicht flacher geworden...
  natürlich sieht das bei den nachtelfen und furbolgs so aus als hätte es nicht gerreicht 
  dass das gesicht einfach nur flacher wird...aber die menschen wollten dass doch auch wielange?... 
  immer noch nicht glauben,        manche von uns nehmen es hin...sie lassen es sich sagen ohne darüber nachzudenken
-und das sie mondstoff tragen lässt mich vermuten dass sie unter anderem auch elune verehren

und ich hab ein wenig mist erzählt ^^ sry 
die furbolgs gibt es im norden von kalimdor und den grizzlyhügeln von nordend aber das erklär ich mir wieder
dadurch dass auch diese beiden gebiete nur ausserhalb des einflussbereiches der qiraji und neruber liegen
und wieso sie es dann nicht im osten vom alten kalimdor gab ? wegen den trollen


----------



## avryl (8. April 2009)

Bitorez schrieb:


> aber ich finde trotzdem die Nachtelfen haben eine wichtigere Rolle in der Geschichte gespielt sie haben ja als allererstes die Magie entdeckt ( ja und auch fast die welt zerstört ^^ aber auch wieder gerettet )



also ich sehe das ein wenig anders....
die hochelfen haben die welt fast zerstört und das haben die nachtelfen verhindert...
dann haben glaub ich die hochelfen weiter mir magie rumgespielt bis sie nen sturm? auslösten oder
so der wieder eine katastrophe darstellte (bin mir net sicher, habs irgendwo gelesen) ^^
und dann kam die brennende legion nochmal und dann haben die nachtelfen ihre unsterblichkeit geopfert....
ich finde die blutelfen haben irgendwieee kein recht böse auf die nachtelfen zu sein =)


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

avryl schrieb:


> also ich sehe das ein wenig anders....
> die hochelfen haben die welt fast zerstört und das haben die nachtelfen verhindert...
> dann haben glaub ich die hochelfen weiter mir magie rumgespielt bis sie nen sturm? auslösten oder
> so der wieder eine katastrophe darstellte (bin mir net sicher, habsirgendwo gelesen) ^^
> ...


K.a. wo du das her hast, aber das ist völliger Mist.
Die Kaldorei haben den Brunnen der Ewigkeit gesprengt. Darauf hat sich die Welt geteilt und der Maelstorm ist entstanden. Illidan hat aber vor der Explosion eine Phiole des Wassers vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit mitgenommen und in einen Teich auf dem Berg Hyjal gekippt wofür er eingesperrt wurde.
Die Kaldorei sahen ihren leichtsinnigen Umgang mit der Magie ein und wurden zu den Nachtelfen.
Unter den Nachtelfen gab es aber immer noch solche die weiterhin leichtsinnig die Magie "missbrauchten". Sie wurden verstossen und wurden zu den Hochelfen. Die Hochelfen wurden zu den Blutelfen als die Untoten sie ihren Magiequelle beraubt wurden.

Dennoch verstehe ich nicht was das mit den Verwandtschaft von Trollen und Nachtelfen zu tun hat.


----------



## avryl (8. April 2009)

naja ich wollte net sagen dass die nachtelfen was anderes als die hochgeborenen waren damals...
aber die hochelfen waren ja der adel der nachtelfen und später dann sie blutelfen aber sry hast recht
gehört net zum thema ^^ kann raus


----------

